# Strongman in Swindon



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

If anybody is intersted or looking for somewhere to train for strongman, Ironworx Gym in Swindon www.ironworxgym.co.uk as from 22/5/09 will have a full range of strongman kit available for use, including

Atlas stones from 90kg to 150kg, Log Lifts, Farmers Walk, Super Yolk.


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

yeah im sure we could do that lol, please spread the word as we do have all the kit and im sure there are plenty of guys around who do already compete or want to try it out but there are limited places that facilitate for strongman training.


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

Im thinking of hosting a comp in probably early August with good cash prizes, events would include, (weights not yet decided or order of events), need some feedback on these? farmers walk 100kg, 20m turns in 75 seconds.

tyre flip quickest to flips 4 times (350kg ish tyre), Log 1 rep max

Yoke 260kgs 20m. Deadlift 240kgs reps, Stones 90 to 150kg

The comp would be held at the one and only IRONWORX GYM in Swindon.

www.ironworxgym.co.uk


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

What level of competitors would you be aiming for? Novice, u105kg or Open. The weights will then be suited for the level.

Just a thought


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

was going to hold an open one, will be good cash prizes and supplement prizes, so well worth entering. do you compete in strongman yourself, im new to all this so all feedback is much appreciated, as far as dates go im thinking of saturday the 16th August.


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes I do.

There no comps that I know of running that weekend so you should have some good interest... espcially if you are having price money.

As far as weights are concerned, here's what I would suggest

Deadlift 270kg or 280kg for reps. If it's standard bar and height

Log 120kg - 130kg for reps from the floor or a rising bar, opening weight 120kg

Yoke would be around 350kg for 20metres

Stones are a little light, so maybe 150 kg stone for reps on a 5ft platform

And obviously what ever else you have there. But that is a pretty average open comp.

If you want to advertise i the comp or ask for other peoples opinions you might be best look at SDF http://s9.zetaboards.com/Strength_Discussion/index/

Hoep this helps


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

thanks for that advice thats great, what weights would be used for novice comps as this may be more appropriate for first comp being held etc.


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

To be honest that's what I was thinking. There appears to be a big interest in Novice level comps at the moment.

If you want let me know the events you wish to have then let me know so I can suggest some weights.

Just a little tip, to make an event more spectator friendly look at having truck wheels or van wheels on the deadlift, instead of using oly weights. Not many people relate to oly weights.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

dependant on the level you choose to aim for, the wieghts you (Rich) suggest are quite light. Perfect if you aim for the novice market, which might not be a bad idea for generating interest in the area.

the weights woud be managable, allowing more people to enter, the more ppl entering is a great sight. having events that the winner does 2 reps, 2nd place does 1 then the other 10 cant do anything can be disheartening. if all competitors can get the wieght moved, but the top 5 are quite wll bunched up makes it more of a spectator sport and more enjoyable to be in.

good luck if it goes ahead!


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

was thinking of a medley to start, have barrells 60kg each, (or possibly some other heavier ojects) carry and load 5 of them, followed by tyre flip, tyres here are about 350kg, Farmers walk, log lift (reps or 1 rep max) yoke, deadlift reps, stones here are 90 to 150kg, let me know what you think, cheers..


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah medley sounds good, barrels are fine. Or even a farmers and tyre medley, the permutations are endless.

Log, I would suggest 90kg for reps. You can go for max log but remember these are novices and normally mean first or second comp.

Deadlift 200-220kg for reps - U105kg normally rep with 240kg nowadays.

Stones are fine.

Farmers 110kg

Yoke 250kg - 270kg

Tyre is fine aswell

Medley, as mentioned several barrells from 60kg to 100kg maybe.

That's what I would recommend. As Big Pete mentioned you want people to be interested and the weights must look appealing to the novice.


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

thanks for the feedback i really appreciate it guys, i will go with that Martin, i want it to appeal to more competitors and spectators as its the first time and go from there, once again cheers guys, will keep you all posted on the progress of this.


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

rich ill put my name down for this one (john strange) and il give you a hand with putting it together im hoping to get over to train with the new kit sat or sun. il give you a ring in 2moz


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

hi mate, any help is appreciated, your a bit more clued up on this than i am, was doing some log lifts and farmers walk earlier for a bit of a laugh. See you over the weekend mate.


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

count me in...


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

rich do u want me to start drumming up intrest for this?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

why dont they do this stuff in london...everywhere else seems to be bang on the strongman...but in london its all poopers!!!


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

London has a huge amount of strongmen and competitions mate. You just need to look in the right places.

Kents strongest man

Londons strongest man

Britains most powerful man....

That's just to name a few.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Martin Jones said:


> London has a huge amount of strongmen and competitions mate. You just need to look in the right places.
> 
> Kents strongest man
> 
> ...


i'll do my homework in future,cheers martin!!!


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

cheers john that would be great i just have to check everything is ok with Rugby club, dont see how anything will be a prob, im aiming for the Saturday the 8th Aug..

come on shane get lifting those stones.


----------



## Gemz_man (Jul 24, 2008)

count me in :beer: will be my 1st comp i cant stay a virgin for ever :cool2:


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

rich a few more have asked for a place

1 novice 1 inter

Competitors Confirmed

inters

Colin Hawkings :basement reading

Richie Allen: peak physique gym cardiff

James Robson :leeds

simon cowdrey basemant reading

Harry Shahlaei whey consortium gloucester

James Clayton Catts Wigan/The Dungeon Bolton

richard lewis south wales

shane evans south wales

Ian Whiting basement reading

mark kingham emperors/the street york

novice

John Strange:ironworx swindon/HMS Drake gym devon

Phil Dimond :Custard crew devon

Thomas Metcalfe:Hercules gym colchester

carl carney whey consortium gloucester

mike neale: bodyperfect northamton

james kikta:bodyperfect northamton

Graham Thompson peak physique gym cardiff

Phil Manning Basement Reading

Tony Jackman ipswich

rob bush peak physique gym cardiff

Scott Litton-Hayes Braintree

has any1 gone though you mate?


----------

